# Custom Tap



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm ordering a custom tap to let you thread for old Esterbrook nib units (and other modern nibs) - I'm working on getting prices right now.  I've already got 2 taps on call - any other takers?

It's something like 9/32"x34 or 36tpi.

Thanks


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 27, 2013)

interesting, I have seen 32 and 40 tpi in that size. Naturally wouldn't be one of those.


----------



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2013)

not those.
Here are prices - so far I've got 3 confirmed (including myself)

1pc   126.10
2pc   91.60ea
3pc   62.90esa
6pc   41.50ea
9pc   31.60ea
12pc  23.50ea


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, that is quite a price reduction, 4 or 12 it is about the same total price.


----------



## Twissy (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
If it's 36 tpi I'll go for one please as long as you don't mind posting it to Blighty. Interesting what Stan said, almost worth getting the 12 and selling the extra on fleabay!


----------



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2013)

Good point about ordering 12.  I may just do that.  
I'll post one to Blighty - no prob.  (where's Blighty??)


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I'm in for one please ...

Duncan

(ps Blighty = Britain )
(pps not that I live there any more )


----------



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2013)

okay - I'm going to just order 12 - and I was told they're exactly 9/32"x36, so that's what it's going to be.
oh - and if you DEFINITELY want one, send me an email shawn@newtonpens.com and shipping is $5.


----------



## luke39uk (Feb 27, 2013)

Shawn,
 I would be interested in buying one if you would post one to me. I also live in Blighty (UK)

Bryan.


----------



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll post anywhere.  I ship my pens out all over the place - it's no hassle at all.  So don't worry about where you are - just send me an email.


----------



## theidlemind (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

What tap were you using and why do you need this one now?
Custom pens are next on my "to do" list and wondering if I need to be one of the twelve new tap owners. 
I already have the triple start tap and die for the cap.


----------



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't been using any tap in particular for this as nothing else comes close.  it's for vintage esterbrook nibs and there are several modern nibs that will use the same threading - I'm mostly interested in this for the ester nibs though as I've got a few customers asking about that.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 28, 2013)

Im in in for one. 

Thanks


----------



## watch_art (Feb 28, 2013)

send me an email - shawn@newtonpens.com

thanks!

And everybody - it's not going to be exactly 9/32x36 - I'm going to send a piece of thread in so they can match it - but price will be the same.
A friend in India corrected me - he had this tap custom made for him the same as I was planning, but his doesn't work.  8-|

But that's 12 called for.    Thanks for the interest.

I'll update you all as things happen.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 28, 2013)

I sent you an email for 1 also.  Now i just need some of those feeds.


----------



## luke39uk (Feb 28, 2013)

watch_art said:


> send me an email - shawn@newtonpens.com
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


Shawn have you measured the Esterbrook nib section correctly? I wanted the 9/32" x 36tpi tap to use for Pelikan M150 - M600 nib units and not specifically for Esterbrooks.

Bryan


----------



## watch_art (Feb 28, 2013)

They're the same threads.    but 9/32x36 won't do it - I'm going to send tapco some nibs to work with so they get it right.


----------



## luke39uk (Feb 28, 2013)

OK understood I'm still in for a tap.
Bryan


----------



## watch_art (Feb 28, 2013)

closed.


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn...can you add one more to make it a bakers dozen?   Darrell


----------



## watch_art (Mar 4, 2013)

Tap getting started!  Woohoo!

She said she measured the nib units and that 9/32x36tpi is as close as she can measure it.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2013)

watch_art said:


> Tap getting started!  Woohoo!
> 
> She said she measured the nib units and that 9/32x36tpi is as close as she can measure it.



Paint me confused ... you wrote that somebody tried that size and found it didn't work ...


----------



## watch_art (Mar 4, 2013)

if she measured from the threads I gave her I'll trust her - I'm hoping the guy who told me it wouldn't work had a goofy tap.  if it doesn't work I'll eat it and refund all the money.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2013)

watch_art said:


> if she measured from the threads I gave her I'll trust her - I'm hoping the guy who told me it wouldn't work had a goofy tap.  if it doesn't work I'll eat it and refund all the money.



Of course she could always test the first tap and see if the nib unit(s) you sent her actually fit the threads it cuts :laugh:


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2013)

btw ... what size drill is recommended for that size/pitch tap?

I can figure out the metric ones easily, but trying to subtract one thirtysixth from nine thirtytwoths is making my head hurt


----------



## watch_art (Mar 4, 2013)

She said they don't test the taps - that's why I said I'll eat it and refund everybody if I need to.  It won't be fun - but you know - if I have to I will.  

I think a K bit will work okay... no wait... uhm....   
Something about 6.5mm will work.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll have mine regardless Shawn.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 4, 2013)

Twissy said:


> I'll have mine regardless Shawn.



Me too.  There's always risk in these things.


----------



## Curly (Mar 4, 2013)

Tap drill size calculates to .254 for a 75% thread. You will need to find the closest drill size.  Sizes F, 6.4mm or 6.5mm are likely best. Search for "tap drill calculators". Some will work and some won't for non standard sizes. Easy way is for Shawn to ask the tap maker for a recommendation. :wink:


----------



## watch_art (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys.  

It's very very close to an M7x.75, so the F bit (that's what I used before - thanks for the reminder) will work just fine if you don't have a 6.5mm bit.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 8, 2013)

*taps*

And they've shipped.
They're on the way to me now.  

I'll let you all know when it shows up and how it works.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 9, 2013)

PERFECT!!!

Use an H to drill, then tap, PERFECT!


----------



## watch_art (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## duncsuss (Mar 10, 2013)

watch_art said:


> PERFECT!!!
> 
> Use an H to drill, then tap, PERFECT!



Most excellent :biggrin:

I have a couple of Esterbrook renew-point nib units that are looking forward to meeting their soulmates 

Question: would you recommend making these into pens with cartridge/converter sections? Or ink-sac (whether button or side lever)? Or eyedropper?

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## watch_art (Mar 13, 2013)

finally got em packed up and all 7 customs forms filled out.
dang I hate ballpoint pens.  

will get them out tomorrow afternoon unless something blows up or the world ends.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 13, 2013)

taps shipped
will be emailing out tracking numbers for conus customers.

thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2013)

watch_art said:


> taps shipped
> will be emailing out tracking numbers for conus customers.
> 
> thanks!



:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## watch_art (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you gotten yours yet?

I've heard from a few of you.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 17, 2013)

watch_art said:


> Have you gotten yours yet?
> 
> I've heard from a few of you.



Yes, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Twissy (Mar 17, 2013)

Wouldn't expect mine for a few days....will let you know when it's here:good:


----------



## watch_art (Mar 17, 2013)

oh yeah!  That's why I haven't heard from many people yet - most of the taps went to Canada or the UK.  Der.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 18, 2013)

watch_art said:


> Have you gotten yours yet?
> 
> I've heard from a few of you.



Not me but then I think it will be at least another week or so.
Lin


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine arrived.  Thanks


----------



## Twissy (Mar 22, 2013)

Just received mine.
Many thanks Shawn


----------



## luke39uk (Mar 22, 2013)

Postman just delivered my tap also. Many thanks Shawn for the effort you put into the group buy, it's much appreciated.

Bryan.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 22, 2013)

Great!


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got mine. Thanks Shawn.

Tony


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine came in this morning Shawn.   Thank you very much for the effort in doing the group buy.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## lorbay (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh man I live on the same dam continent and I still don't have mine. Good thing I don't need it.  Lol
Lin.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 26, 2013)

Shipping to some spots in Canada is slower than to the UK or Australia for some reason.
Let me know in a week or two more if it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 28, 2013)

watch_art said:


> Shipping to some spots in Canada is slower than to the UK or Australia for some reason.
> Let me know in a week or two more if it still hasn't shown up.



Yaaaaah finally got my tap. Thanks Shawn.

Lin


----------



## watch_art (Mar 29, 2013)

Great!


----------



## dhoshield (Jan 16, 2016)

This is a very old thread, but thought I'd jump in, anyway ...
1) did these taps work??
and,
2) does anyone have one of these taps they are no longer using .. or tired of?  ;-)

I'd like to try and make some Esterbrook-type pens, as the nibs are pretty decent and many are still somewhat readily available.... and like like the size of both the J and SJs.  Issue will be the peskey lever box ... or try and do the mods to make the converters work with the nibs.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2016)

dhoshield said:


> This is a very old thread, but thought I'd jump in, anyway ...
> 1) did these taps work??


Yes. I think I've made 8 pens using it (and I'm currently working on one.)


> and,
> 2) does anyone have one of these taps they are no longer using .. or tired of?  ;-)


Sorry -- in addition to Esterbrook Renew-points,  I found a batch of old-stock Bock nib units designed for piston fillers using the same threads. It'll be a long time before I run out of things to do with this tap.

Somebody might have lost interest -- or you might find there's enough interest to justify organizing another group buy yourself.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad the tap is getting some use!  I let mine go early on, pretty much as soon as I got my metal lathe and figured out how to cut my own threads.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 21, 2016)

Not that it matters but I also carry them in stock.


----------

